# Scored a Bat Bar from Party City today !!!



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

This was in the back stock room and it rang up for only $15 reg. $150. I feel good:jol:.Its wood too.E-bay wants $250 for it as seen here good info on it.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I say drinks all around, nice score! How did you know it was in the back?


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

I didn't and felt stupid asking but got a tip from another shopper on the HF board that they found one at the Paper Factory........so I seem to remember seeing one at PC a year ago so I had to ask and the guy said he had one left and I was hoping it would be cheaper but his eye's lit up after scan the barcode, he was happy to make my day.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a way cool score - congrats


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, that is a bargain.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Heck of a bargain!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a great score for $15!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great Bargain!!!!! When is happy hour?


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Sweet Steal!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Grumble. Grumble. Grumble. Bozz got a great score. Grumble. Grumble. Grumble. 
When are you going to tap the keg?


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Lets Party !!!!!!!!!!!*

Dang you think for the price it would come with the booze..... Thanks again guys. You know even a blind squirrel like me finds a golden nut every once in a while.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Originally Posted by Deadna*

Originally Posted by Deadna 
My store(Paper Factory) got another shipment in of the batbars but they are still 30 bucks here. Make sure and ask for them people because they were hidden in the stockroom!

Cool..... good news !!! I cannot find a link for the Paper Factory ?!?! Do they have a web page and store locator ????


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Now you can make yourself a True Blood-y Mary.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Its up and running now..........*

Just got it set up and I am most pleased with it.I added the talking Drac head from Spirit.......his jaw moves while he saids 6 phrases and his eye's light up.


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome score


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Group shot's with Bat Bar*

Thanks again, seems everyone really liked the Bar and it was the highlight prop of the season so many pics were taken by it,it has so kind of MOJO working on folks. I think one of reasons why it was so popular is because nobody could fine one and of course the price was too good to be true and it does have that one of a kind very cool looking factor to it. Yup still score of the decade for me only wish more could have found them so we could all celebrate together which is more fun.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah nice score!


----------



## muhahahahahaha (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah nice job, waiting for my invite for my free drink


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, I picked up 3 of the big Vampire bats with light up eye's from Walgreens on clearance so my bar will have some hanging friends around next year. You know it is red and black, maybe I'll hang a santa hat on it and serve some drinks for New Years eve......uuumm. You all are in invited if I do.........


----------

